
Ask HN: Are you struggling with procrastination? I'll coach you, for free - aliakhtar
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m Ali, founder @ criminull.com .<p>I&#x27;m offering a completely free, 1 hour audio phone call to help developers overcome procrastination.<p>Are you having trouble getting started? Feeling burnt out &#x2F; demotivated? Spending time on social media instead of working? I&#x27;ll talk to you in detail about your project, how it can be broken down into tiny steps which are more achievable, and other strategies to make you more productive.<p>I&#x27;m working on an AI tool to help w&#x2F; programmer procrastination. These calls will help me understand the issues that devs other than myself go through.<p>Feel free to pick a spot on my calendly:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;calendly.com&#x2F;aliakhtar&#x2F;60min<p>Or email me: ali@criminull.com<p>Or DM me on twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AliAkhtar_<p>Everything we talk about will be 100% confidential from my end.<p>Thanks for reading!
======
natzar
This is very cool. I think I could be very good cobaya.

\- Too much projects at the same time \- Starting but not finishing \- Getting
bored after project is built and not pursuing sales enough \- checking twitter
too often..

------
aliakhtar
New link: [https://calendly.com/aliakhtar/dev-
call](https://calendly.com/aliakhtar/dev-call)

